# Stereo FV-1 effects?



## karaman (Feb 21, 2019)

Just out of curiosity: why are there no (that I have found) stereo FV-1 effects in the DIY world? I have yet to come across one. Does the FV-1 chip not lend itself well for stereo, or would the circuit simply become to complex for most DIY'ers?


----------



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2019)

the fv-1 has stereo inputs and outputs on the chip.  I think using different effects in each audio path would put some limits on what could be done with each side since the chip has limited audio processing resources.  Space for extra in/out jacks on a pedal, and needing more pots to adjust the second channel is also an issue, as well as space on the PCB for separate audio chains to be buffered, mixed, output.  Also not clear how much utility most guitarists would gain from a stereo output with different effects, since we usually end up plugging into one amp.  Seems like it would be possible to do a stereo FV-1 pedal, but those are my guesses why you do not already see them.


----------



## karaman (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I guess I am part of a small minority, as I primarily play guitar at home, using an amp-sim and headphones. Using stereo effects, particularly reverbs, really adds more life to the sound. I would love to add one of the PedalPCB reverbs to my chain, but I'm afraid it won't see much use in competition with the HoF2 I'm currently using.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 21, 2019)

So long as you had a PCB that let you program the FV-1 chip, and also run stereo inputs and outputs to the FV-1 with the standard 3 pots plus dry/wet mix, you could put that into one of the larger combo project enclosures.    You could then experiment with what part of the signal chains would go into the output for each channel, or perhaps you could use both channel inputs as well.


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2019)

There is a stereo FV-1 PCB in the works.     Like zgrav mentioned, there are some limitations since you'll have to share the processing power and RAM between the two channels, but otherwise it's fairly straightforward.

I'm in the same minority as you, the majority of my playing is direct into my audio interface.   I'm also working on a desktop preamp with some integrated effects, designed especially for that type of environment.


----------



## karaman (Feb 22, 2019)

Please stop adding awesome pedals to your site. Every time I think I´m ready to order, a new board pops up, making me wait a little longer until that one is available as well 
But seriously, cool to hear a stereo FV-1 board is in the works.


----------



## ryanisradd (Feb 22, 2019)

The Supermoon Eclipse from Mr. Black is incredible and the best example of a stereo FV-1 pedal (at least in my opinion). Listen to a stereo demo on youtube with some headphones, you won't be disappointed.


----------

